# Soda Stream Adaptor Problem



## adam (12/5/08)

Hi All
I have been using a soda stream adaptor for a year or more with my keg setup and until now have never had a problem. However the last three bottles I've used (over the last week) wont completely tighten and gas just p&sses out everywhere. 

I can really only see two possibilities.

1) There was an internal seal (of sorts) within the adaptor which somehow fell out - I didn't ever notice this seal but its a possibility.
2) Soda stream have made adjustments to the valve assembly of their bottles.

Perhaps there are other possibilities that i haven't thought of. Any ideas??? Anyone else experience this?

Thanks, Adam


----------



## mika (12/5/08)

Thread tape.
The adaptor I've got I'm sure just relies on the thread being nice and tightly sealed.


----------



## Barramundi (12/5/08)

there should be a 'plastic' washer between the soda stream bottle and the adaptor ..


----------



## barrg0 (12/5/08)

adam said:


> Hi All
> I have been using a soda stream adaptor for a year or more with my keg setup and until now have never had a problem. However the last three bottles I've used (over the last week) wont completely tighten and gas just p&sses out everywhere.
> 
> I can really only see two possibilities.
> ...


Hi Adam,
Ive just recently bought one of those adaptors and it came with a washer that goes in first then you screw the bottle in. It is 3mm thick with an outside diameter of 18mm and an 8mm diameter hole. I reckon it is made of polyurethane but you cold probably use rubber instead. Try your hardware store for a standard tap washer and use the rubber part off that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (12/5/08)

My adapter came with an "O" ring which I replace every now and again . Have not had one problem with this setup . I wouldn't rely on the thread as Obviously you have found out . because the thread isn't tapered , it wont lock up and seal .


----------



## adam (12/5/08)

Thanks very much all. As you said, it must have had a washer or o-ring (which recently fell out) as I've used at least 10 bottles so far without any dramas.
Thanks Again, Adam


----------



## mika (12/5/08)

Is Ross's version different ? There's a washer on the Regulator side, but not the bottle.


----------



## adam (12/5/08)

Interesting seeing as i got my set up from Ross. Also i tried a lot of thread tape and it didnt make any difference, the isn't able to screw itself tight enough.


----------



## Barramundi (12/5/08)

mika said:


> Is Ross's version different ? There's a washer on the Regulator side, but not the bottle.




as far as i know ross's version has a washer for the bottle side not the reg side , the reg should have a washer of its own already ...


----------



## mika (12/5/08)

I don't recall a washer. I do recall using a lot of thread tape. Adam, mayb e PM ross and see what the G.O. is.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/5/08)

Ross' version has an O'ring on the bottle side - 100% sure because mine fell out and I lost the damn thing. I replaced it with a trimmed grolsch bottle rubber washer and its fine. Replace it every now and again when it looks a little worse for wear.


----------



## mika (12/5/08)

Well I'll beef hooked. Next time I swap a bottle, silicone kitchen ware, here I come.


----------



## Ross (13/5/08)

With all our sodastream adaptors, there should be a washer on the regulator side (comes with regulator) & there should be an O'ring or washer on the bottle side. 
We currently supply with O'rings. Do not rely on sealing with the thread, they are not designed for that & there should be no need for plumbers tape at all.
Sodastream Adaptor O'rings are now available on our site.

Cheers Ross


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/5/08)

mika said:


> Well I'll beef hooked. Next time I swap a bottle, silicone kitchen ware, here I come.



My regulator has a plastic washer. The SS Adaptor does come with an O-ring. If I lose mine, I will probably use a bit of plastic from an Ikea ice cube tray. Recycle code 7, labelled SEBS. Rated to 130degC. Save your silicon ware for stuff that warrants it (like big roast beefs or kettle washers).


----------



## mika (13/5/08)

Cool, I probably lost the o-ring in the rush to unpack..I'm a bit like a kid on his birthday with new toys


----------



## albrews (13/5/08)

mika said:


> Cool, I probably lost the o-ring in the rush to unpack..I'm a bit like a kid on his birthday with new toys



hi, yes, we need to be carefull when handling the open adapter since the washers are quite loose and tend to fall out.

cheers


----------



## Hutch (13/5/08)

IMHO I'm not sure if the softer compounds (rubber, silicon) are all that good for sealing at CO2 pressures. The standard washer (on regs and this adapter) is polyurethane I think, and from playing around it seems to form a better seal at these high CO2 pressures. The silicon/rubber washers are a little too soft and grippy, whereas the hard washer slips easily, allowing for a fast tight seal. I've used one of the plumbing washers once before, however it need to be cut/shaped to fit the adapter. Probably better to get a replacement from Ross (or G&G - I saw they had them the last time I was there).


----------

